# Fifa World Cup 2014 Prediction Odds



## alessandro (Jun 10, 2014)

*Brazil vs Croatia*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/13/2014

I just have to say against Brazil and Croatia this is not simple to brazil win this match Because the last match score of this match is 1-0 but Brazil is the team packed full of players and brazil is one of the biggest stats. i think the end of this match base on the good Odds and good Handicap 2 - 0.

Asian Handicap Pick and Odds
Home -1.50 | 2.13
Away +1.50 | 1.81

Pick: *Brazil*

Other Match prediction to be followed. For more recently Odds Check out Sbobet.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 12, 2014)

*MEXICO VS CAMEROON*

Match Schedule
*Date:* 06/13/2014

This Match is to hard to Predict Because this two teams is almost fare the stats and winning performance base on my Research Mexico Win in Brazil on June 6 2012 score of 0 - 2 not easy to win mexico is a great chance to win the fight this match ending for score of 1 - 0 Mexico win.

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.28
Away +0.50 | 1.71

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.63
Away: 0.00 | 2.36

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.23
Away: 3.30

Pick: *Mexico*

*SPAIN VS NETHERLANDS*

*Date:* 06/14/2014

This one of the match hard to predic in Group B. This two team almost same the stats and last match score is 1 - 0 Spain Win on July 7 2010. Base on my research Spain Over the history of Spain, they have averaged 1.96 goals per game, which is well above the average for all national soccer teams. Additionally, Spain has given up 0.91 goals per game, which is a lot less goals than most teams allow. Spain will be score 1 on the 2nd haft.

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.84
Away +0.50 | 2.09

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.40
Away: 0.00 | 1.88

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.84
Away: 4.40

Pick: *Spain*

*CHILE VS AUSTRALIA*

*Date:* 06/14/2014

October 22 1974 Last Meetings on this match is Draw. I think the Chileans will control the game from start to finish. Chile is a very offensive team, that could run rampage if they get an early goal. If Chile can convert normally, I think they can win this one easily. Chile will be score 1 on 1st half 2 - 0 End of the Game.

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.25 | 2.20
Away -1.25 | 1.77

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.11
Away: +0.50 | 1.80

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.47
Away: 7.40

Pick: *Chile*

Other Match prediction to be followed. For more recently Odds Check out Sbobet.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 13, 2014)

*COLOMBIA VS GREECE*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/14/2014

One of the interesting match of the Group C rolling with the much anticipated Colombian attack taking on a spirited Greek side, often very tough to break down. If you base on the stats Greece will be win on this match. If you base on the Squad and New Playing Style Colombia will be one of the few teams at the World Cup to deploy two out-and-out strikers at the start of games given Pekerman’s fondness for 4-4-2 — the missionary position of soccer formations. Colombia Score 1 on 1st Half End of Game 1 - 0 Colombia Win.

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.75 | 2.19
Away +0.75 | 1.78

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.69
Away: +0.50 | 1.51

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.88
Away: 4.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.69
Away: 5.20

Pick: *Colombia*

*ITALY VS ENGLAND*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/15/2014

I expect Italy to have 1 point by now but for Costa Rica to have lost to Uruguay. My analysis points to Costa Rica losing all three games but none by more than 2 goals and possibly all three by the odd goal. This team know how to defend and they are fond of clean sheets. As usual I expect Italy to be conservative and don’t see a big scoreline. A win and a win to nil look very good indeed. Score Prediction 2 - 1

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.25 | 2.33
Away +0.25 | 1.69

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.72
Away: +0.25 | 1.50

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.71
Away: 2.81

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.60
Away: 3.70

Pick: *Italy*

*COTE DE IVORY VS JAPAN*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/15/2014

Ivory Coast qualified for the finals by beating Senegal 4-2 in a two legged play-off, after they topped a group with a (4-2-0) record which included Morocco in the African section. Japan topped the Asian section ahead of Australia with a (5-2-1) group record. A very close call this one between two very talented sides both with an eye on reaching the knockout stages at least. Not too many teams will boss possession more than Japan, and this could lead to them unlocking the suspect Ivory Coast defence here to begin their Group C campaign with a win.

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.25 | 2.28
Away +0.25 | 1.72

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.87
Away: 0.00 | 2.05

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.53
Away: 2.85

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.40
Away: 3.75

Pick: *Cote De Ivory*

*URUGUAY VS COSTA RICA*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/15/2014

I think Costa Rica will struggle big time and do not see them getting a win at all. A draw is the best they can hope for in any game and here I don’t see Uruguay slipping up. They are primed and ready to go and Suarez and Cavani will be trouble for the Costa Ricans for sure.  The only win in a calendar years away from their home country was in minnows Dominican Republic. Uruguay to win but not over do it. The majority of Uruguay's squad play for some of the best clubs in world football but Costa Rica are drawing theirs from domestic league and the likes of US MLS. Score Prediction 2 - 0

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 1.77
Away +1.00 | 2.20

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.04
Away: +0.50 | 1.88

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.43
Away: 8.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.03
Away: 7.40

Pick: *Uruguay*

Other Match prediction to be followed. For more recently Odds Check out Sbobet.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 16, 2014)

*Germany vs Portugal*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/16/2014

This is a heavy weight clash. this is the hardest part of pick cause two great players are unstoppable when it comes at scoring. Portugal striker Cristiano Ronaldo and Germany Main man Mesut Ozil. But i will bet on Germany, if they stop Cristiano Ronaldo i think Germany can win. Score Prediction 1 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.02
Away: 3.65

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.49
Away: 4.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.02
Away +0.50 | 1.93

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.49
Away: 0.00 | 2.75

Pick: *Germany*

*Nigeria vs Iran*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/17/2014

A draw is not the best result for either side here as I don’t think they can get anything from either Bosnia or Argentina. This game will be played like a one of cup tie as both will seek a valuable three points. I take goals here for both sides and prefer the Asian on the handicap with a start. Prediction DRAW

*1x2 Odds*
DRAW: 3.35

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
DRAW: 2.04

Pick: *DRAW*

*Ghana vs USA*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/17/2014

USA is a tough team to beat. Ghana has one player over the age of 30 the star player Michael Essien plus they set coach Kwesi Appiah to target the finals. Ghana look stronger team for me so ill bet for Ghana. Score Prediction 2 - 1

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.46
Away: 2.89

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.10
Away: 3.55

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.44
Away +0.50 | 1.64

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.53
Away: +0.25 | 1.57

Pick: *Ghana*

Other Match prediction to be followed. For more recently Odds Check out Sbobet.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 17, 2014)

*Belgium vs Algeria*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/17/2014

A bless team like Belgium feels more complete. they have a top goal keeper Thibaut Courtois a dynamic midfield Marouane Fellaini, Axel Witsel and Mousa Dembele. so i think they can beat Algeria that's why my bet is on Belgium. Score Prediction 2 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.28
Away: 9.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.82
Away: 6.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 1.94
Away +1.50 | 2.00

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.82
Away: +0.50 | 2.11

Pick: *Belgium*

*Russia vs Korea Republic*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/18/2014

Fabio Capello and Andrey Arshavin improved themselves. these players will take the Russia team to the finals. and their attack is movement-based and can be handfull. ill go for Russia. Score Prediction 1 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.77
Away: 4.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.52
Away: 4.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.78
Away +0.50 | 2.19

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.46
Away: 0.00 | 2.85

Pick: *Russia*

*Brazil vs Mexico*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/18/2014

Brazil was a wee bit lucky in the first game of this World Cup tournament when they beat Croatia 3-1. Neymar could have been sent off for an elbow tackle. Mexico fully deserved the 1-0 win they got over Cameroon. Cameroon did not do much to dominate the middle of the park, and Mexico (for me) had an easy game. Mexico will have to try to defend their way to a result. Against lesser opponents that has worked well for them. Against a side like Brazil they will have big problems. I think Brazil Win this match. Score Prediction 2 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.32
Away: 10.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.80
Away: 7.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 2.03
Away +1.50 | 1.91

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 1.80
Away: +0.50 | 2.13

Pick: *Brazil*

Other Match prediction to be followed. For more recently Odds Check out Sbobet.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 18, 2014)

*Netherlands vs Australia*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/18/2014

The Netherlands are now on an eleven match unbeaten streak in World Cup group stage matches, winning eight and drawing three. So the chances of them losing this one are pretty slim and they should have at least a two goal winning margin in them you would think. Australia, who went into Group B action as favourites to finish bottom of the pile, lost their opening match 3-1 against Chile. The result was expected, but the Socceroos put up a bigger fight than many had expected. this match my Prediction is Netherlands Win 1 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.24
Away: 12.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.65
Away: 8.75

Pick: *Netherlands*

*Spain vs Chile*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/19/2014

Will Chile face a Spanish backlash. It is probably not worth deserting the Spaniards just yet, although this is going to be a massive test of their resolve. The winless streak against the Spaniards doesn't suggest that they will solve the Spanish conundrum and would lean towards the Spaniards doing something to rectify their situation. Score Prediction this Match 2 - 1 Spain Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.56
Away: 6.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.06
Away: 5.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.00
Away +1.00 | 1.95

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.07
Away: +0.50 | 1.85

Pick: *Spain*

*Croatia vs Cameroon*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/19/2014

But Croatia are on a World Cup slump too, as they haven’t won any of their last five World Cup matches, losing three. Like Cameroon, their last win was back in 2002 when they beat Italy. Croatia lost their opening match 3-1 against Brazil but put up a decent show. They will be better off for the Cameroon match, because they will have Mario Mandzukic back, providing a real, world class threat up top. Score Prediction This Match 2 - 0 Croatia Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.73
Away: 5.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.37
Away: 5.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.40
Away +1.00 | 1.66

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.38
Away: +0.50 | 1.64

Pick: *Croatia*

Other Match prediction to be followed. For more recently Odds Check out Sbobet.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 19, 2014)

*Colombia vs Cote d Ivoire*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/19/2014

The Ivory Coast will ride Drodba and his hot play to early goal that will give the underdog Ivory Coast team confidence to play with the talented Columbia team. The Columbia team battles back late to get tie and move one step closer to moving out of this group. Colombia are currently unbeaten in their last six matches played, and their last two have both finished 3-0 in their favour. This is my Opinion of this match i think Draw or Colombia Win Score Prediction 2 - 1

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.15
Away: 3.55

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.78
Away: 4.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.16
Away +0.50 | 1.80

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.21
Away: +0.25 | 1.74

Pick: *Colombia*

*Uruguay vs England*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/20/2014

In losing against Italy, it was the first time since the 1986 World Cup that the Three Lions had suffered a defeat in their opening match of the tournament. Still, it’s not all doom and gloom because they managed to get out of the group on that occasion. What makes scary reading for England is that only four of 46 sides who have lost their opening group match at the World Cup since 1998 have managed to qualify. So it could simply be a case of win or bust in this one for England now. There are big problems at the back for the Three Lions as defensively they don’t look very capable of putting a clean sheet on the board. How to fit Wayne Rooney into the attacking line up is becoming a big headache as well. Score Prediction 1 - 2

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 3.40
Away: 2.10

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.20
Away: 2.66

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: +0.50 | 1.84
Away: -0.50 | 2.11

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: +0.25 | 1.76
Away: -0.25 | 2.19

Pick: *England*

*Japan vs Greece*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/20/2014

1x2 Tips Japan at 2.20 will win this and keep their World cup hopes alive against a Greek side who may not be able to pose enough of an attacking threat to hurt the shaky Japanese defence. 2.20 is a good offer for the Japan win so take the price now, as I feel sure it will be shorter on matchday. Japan were disappointing really in their 2-1 opening defeat to Ivory Coast. After leading 1-0 through a smart Honda strike I thought they would go on to control the game, but if anything the opposite happened and they got what they deserved-nothing. Score Prediction 2 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.20
Away: 3.45

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.86
Away: 4.10

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.19
Away +0.50 | 1.78

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 2.28
Away: +0.25 | 1.70

Pick: *Japan*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out Sbobet.


----------



## alessandro (Jun 20, 2014)

*France vs Switzerland*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/20/2014

Should be a good game and it wouldn’t be too much of a surprise if this one did end in parity. They would be be happy enough with that. While Switzerland are a progressive young side, the odds on Switzerland to win against France are pretty long, enough to be avoided perhaps. Would still lean towards the French to get the job done, but by the narrowest of margins. Score Prediction 1 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.92
Away: 4.30

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.49
Away: 4.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.92
Away +0.50 | 2.03

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.49
Away: +0.50 | 1.59

Pick: *Colombia*

*Italy vs Costa Rica*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/21/2014

Well if you are looking for a winner then it should be the Italians. They have the know-how to get through matches like this, and look to have a good balance throughout their side. The problem with the odds on Costa Rica to win against Italy is that the Central Americans are too unpredictable and they really aren’t good enough of a side to pull off back to back upsets. Back the Italians to move towards the knockouts. Italy win Score 1 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.55
Away: 6.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.12
Away: 5.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 1.74
Away: +0.75 | 2.26

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.12
Away: +0.50 | 1.81

Pick: *Italy*

*Ecuador vs Honduras*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/21/2014

This Match its to hard if you base on odds Honduras to win against Ecuador being pretty long, shows how poor the Central Americans are. They don’t have that much to offer and the best that they could hope for is a draw. You would expect Ecuador,with their decent forward options to produce a win here and keep their qualification hopes alive. Given Honduras’s lack of firepower, they’ll probably do it to nil as well. I think Ecuador Win this Match Score is 1 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.68
Away: 5.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.28
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.75 | 1.85
Away +0.75 | 2.11

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.84
Away: +0.25 | 2.08

Pick: *Ecuador*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 20, 2014)

*Fifa World Cup 2014*

*France vs Switzerland*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/20/2014

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.92
Away: 4.30

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.49
Away: 4.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.92
Away +0.50 | 2.03

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.49
Away: +0.50 | 1.59

Pick: *France*

*Italy vs Costa Rica*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/21/2014

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.55
Away: 6.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.12
Away: 5.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 1.74
Away: +0.75 | 2.26

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.12
Away: +0.50 | 1.81

Pick: *Italy*

*Ecuador vs Honduras*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/21/2014

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.68
Away: 5.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.28
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.75 | 1.85
Away +0.75 | 2.11

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.25 | 1.84
Away: +0.25 | 2.08

Pick: *Ecuador*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. This Odds is from *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 21, 2014)

*Nigeria vs Bosnia-Herzegovina*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/21/2014

We think Bosnia will have too much here for the Africans who looked a little short on creativity against a poor Iran side. Bosnia are inexperienced its true but they are full of attacking intent and I see a low margin win for them here. African teams have generally struggled in the tournament with  Just 1 win so far (from Ivory Coast - who have since lost) and Nigeria are not considered in the same bracket. Bosnia will need to keep patient and grind out a win here. Bosnia Win this Match 0 - 1

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 4.20
Away: 1.92

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 4.80
Away: 2.65

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.50 | 2.02
Away -0.50 | 1.92

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 2.69
Away:  0.00 | 1.51

Pick: *Bosnia-Herzegovina*

*Argentina vs Iran*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/22/2014

Argentina never really got going in the opening game but to be fair to them its a new system and even Messi confessed to being nervous in front of a jam packed Maracana. A game that was effectively a home fixture such was the blue tinted atmosphere. Here Iran will defend, defend and defend and it will be a one sided game for sure.  We tipped up Argentina win to nil in our original forecast and the odds have dropped dramatically. Argentina Win Score 3 - 0

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.13
Away: 19.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.47
Away: 10.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -2.50 | 2.28
Away: +2.50 | 1.72

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -1.00 | 2.00
Away: +1.00 | 1.92

Pick: *Argentina*

*Germany vs Ghana*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/22/2014

The Germans seem to be one of the most complete teams in world cup.Germany's performance against Portugal was great.the opening game showed that Joachim Loew's team had some other plans in mind.scoring 4 goals against Cristiano Ronaldo's squad and not conceding any was no small task.As you know Portugal is one of the admired oppositions in the tournament. Ghana has fulfilling match against the US Team. It conceded a goal within the first minute of the play.it never looked like to be in control of the game, even though it tried to be attacking,it could hardly pierce the US defence. I think Germany can win this match my bet is on Germany with final score of 3 - 1.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.29
Away: 9.75

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.77
Away: 7.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.75 | 2.23
Away +1.75 | 1.75

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.04
Away: +0.75 | 1.88

Pick: *Germany*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 22, 2014)

*Portugal vs USA*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

The American attack doesn't have anyone else to replace his ability to hold the ball up, keep possession and alleviate the pressure on their defense. Portugal will not be able bring in its best team on the field due to injury and booking. U.S.A, on the other hand, will take this opportunity to seal its berth in the next round. This match will be End of Score 1 - 2 USA win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.78
Away: 4.90

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.35
Away: 4.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.42
Away +1.00 | 1.64

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 1.92
Away:  +0.25 | 2.00

Pick: *USA*

*Korea Republic vs Algeria*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

Algeria is one of the most popular uprising football team and within a short time they improve them a lot. Both team current performance are little bit equal and it’s confusing to measure the result of this match between Algeria Vs Korea Republic but specialists vote will goes to Algeria and match predictions would be Algeria 2 – 1 Korea Republic.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.40
Away: 3.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.15
Away: 3.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: 0.00 | 1.74
Away: 0.00 | 2.25

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.76
Away: 0.00 | 2.19

Pick: *Algeria*

*Spain vs Australia*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

Both teams will concede goals, but Spain will eventually crumble under Australia’s pressure. Take Australia to beat a listless Spanish side that will not be able to get up for a meaningless game after three straight major tournament wins. I think Spain Win this Match Score 2 - 0.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.37
Away: 8.50

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.91
Away: 6.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 2.09
Away +1.50 | 1.85

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.75 | 2.35
Away: +0.75 | 1.66

Pick: *Spain*

*Netherlands vs Chile*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/23/2014

The Netherlands’ mantra ahead of its match against Australia — the lowest-ranked team at the tournament — was that the team would not underestimate the opponent. There’s no danger of underestimating Chile — a team ranked one place above the Dutch by FIFA. I saw bits of Chile against Spain and they looked very good. They looked fit, they looked strong, they played together,” Van Persie said. “So we've got a big task. Score Prediction 2 - 1 Netherlands Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.59
Away: 2.72

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.30
Away: 3.45

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home 0.00 | 1.92
Away 0.00 | 2.02

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.91
Away: 0.00 | 2.01

Pick: *Netherlands*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 24, 2014)

*Colombia vs Japan*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/25/2014

Colombia have already qualified as group winners after winning their opening two games, and both matches have highlighted the slick passing and attacking threat that could trouble the best. The odds on Japan to win against Colombia are pretty close to the South Americans, but would lean towards the favorites to take the win. Colombia are just a more robust side and they can be in comfortable, confident cruise control in this one. Prediction Colombia Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.01
Away: 3.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.68
Away: 4.10

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.01
Away +0.50 | 1.94

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.60
Away:  0.00 | 2.47

Pick: *Colombia*

*Cote d Ivoire vs Greece*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/25/2014

Punters just aren't going to see enough in the Greece to throw money at the odds on Greece to win against Ivory Coast. You get the feeling that a draw would be the best that they could get out of this, and they probably have it in them. The Ivory Coast will be desperate to consolidate their stronger position in the group, and would back the African nation to take all three points. Prediction Cote De Ivoire Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.94
Away: 4.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.71
Away: 4.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.50 | 1.94
Away: +0.50 | 2.01

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: 0.00 | 1.57
Away: 0.00 | 2.53

Pick: *Cote d Ivoire*

*Argentina vs Nigeria*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/25/2014

These two teams played 6 times against each other before. One of those ended in a draw. Argentina won 4 and Nigeria 1. There were 14 goals scored. Nigeria scored 6 and Argentina 8. Nigeria will score in this match but Argentina will score more. Messi will score twice to lead his team this match will be going to Argentina Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.55
Away: 7.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.09
Away: 6.00

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.01
Away +1.00 | 1.93

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.09
Away: +0.50 | 1.83

Pick: *Argentina*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *World Cup Best Football betting Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Switzerland vs Honduras*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/26/2014

A win for Switzerland should be enough to see them through, but if Ecuador shock France then goal difference will become a deciding factor, and the margin of victory here would become vital. Honduras have shown severe limitations in the competition, and Switzerland should be far too good for them, and win by two or more which will see this. Switzerland will be Win in this match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.44
Away: 7.40

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.99
Away: 5.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.25 | 2.05
Away +1.50 | 1.89

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 1.99
Away:  +0.50 | 1.93

Pick: *Switzerland*

*France vs Ecuador*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/25/2014

Ecuador look a decent side, but France appear to be on another level to the rest of this group and can prove the point here with another comprehensive win. France showed against Switzerland they can be got at defensively, but possess a major threat going forward. All in all this game looks primed for goals, and with France fancied to win the game with their obvious edge in class, this offers up a good bet at nice odds. France Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.68
Away: 5.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.33
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -0.75 | 1.89
Away: +0.75 | 2.05

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.36
Away: +0.50 | 1.65

Pick: *France*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 26, 2014)

*Portugal vs Ghana*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/26/2014

Ghana can get the win that they will hope can get them to the last sixteen against a Portugal side who have looked abject for large periods of their matches. If Ghana perform to the same level that they did against Germany in the second half then these odds will look all wrong as they will blow Portugal away and land us a nice priced winning tip. Ghana Win this match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.98
Away: 3.45

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.64
Away: 3.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.98
Away +0.50 | 1.97

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.63
Away:  0.00 | 2.40

Pick: *Ghana*

*Germany vs USA*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/26/2014

USA to win against Germany aren't strong enough to back, they are far too long. Germany should win this match, but the USA do play with spirit. But the Germans have enough class and power through the middle of the park to pick off the USA. Would expect plenty of goals in this one, shoot for a Germany to win and both teams to score. this match will be score both prediction Germany Win at this time.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.67
Away: 8.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.20
Away: 5.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home: -1.00 | 2.21
Away: +1.00 | 1.77

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home: -0.50 | 2.20
Away: +0.50 | 1.75

Pick: *Germany*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 27, 2014)

*Colombia vs Uruguay*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/29/2014

I think Colombia have so many options they will carve open Uruguay. Once Los Cafeteros score there is no way back for Uruguay. They look pedestrian at the best of times and only stand a chance from dead balls. One other major factor has been the immense support for Colombia. Their fans have packed out every ground so far and this game will effectively be another home match. Prediction Colombia Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.98
Away: 3.45

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.64
Away: 3.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 1.98
Away +0.50 | 1.97

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.63
Away:  0.00 | 2.40

Pick: *Colombia*

*Brazil vs Chile*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/28/2014

Chile has so much offensive firepower they can hurt any side when allowed to counter. Brazil’s defense looked shaken many times in the group stages, and I think they will get a stern test again. At the same time, Brazil has magic up front in Neymar. They are definitely good enough to get back in the game. I think this Match is going to DRAW.

*1x2 Odds*
DRAW: 4.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
DRAW: 2.36

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds* Chile Pick for +1.00
Home: -1.00 | 1.97
Away: +1.00 | 1.97

*Handicap 1st Half* Chile Pick +0.50
Home: -0.50 | 2.14
Away: +0.50 | 1.79

Pick: *Draw for 1X2*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 29, 2014)

*Costa Rica vs Greece*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/30/2014

All the talk is of the defensive nature of both of these sides, and rightly so, as this is a strongpoint for both. With a quarter final place up for grabs don’t expect either side to be getting too adventurous, and a game low on goals looks an absolute given. Greece will receive a boost with captain Kostas Katsouranis back and available for selection after serving out his suspension. Goalkeeper Orestis Karnezis faces a late fitness test, whereas Panagiotis Kone is definitely out of contention with injury. Costa Rica Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.62
Away: 3.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.65
Away: 3.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.25 | 2.31
Away +0.25 | 1.71

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.89
Away:  0.00 | 2.03

Pick: *Costa Rica*

*Netherlands vs Mexico*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/29/2014

Keep in mind Mexico did win the Olympics in 2012. Under the spirited leadership of Miguel Herrera the team has bounced back from a low point. During this world cup they have looked really good no matter how you twist and turn it. Holland has a decent side, especially going forward. The Mexican defense did very well in my opinion, and keeper Ochoa had a night he won’t forget so soon denying Neymar a couple of goals. Going forward Mexico created several good counter attacks. Mexico Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.98
Away: 3.45

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.14
Away: 3.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.25 | 1.82
Away +0.25 | 2.14

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.60
Away:  0.00 | 2.47

Pick: *Mexico*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jun 30, 2014)

*France vs Nigeria*

Match Schedule
Date: 06/30/2014

Winners by three goal margins in two of their group matches France have an incisive attacking nature to their play that can overwhelm the Nigerians. The Africans battled well against Argentina, but it is worth remembering the Argies were already qualified and not at full throttle for that final group encounter, so the 3-2 scoreline probably flatters Nigeria. With the handicap bet we need France to win by two or more goals for it to be a winner, and I fully expect them to cover it easily giving us yet another winning bet on this World cup. France Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.45
Away: 7.60

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.03
Away: 6.20

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 1.80
Away +1.00 | 2.16

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.03
Away:  +0.50 | 1.89

Pick: *France*

*Germany vs Algeria*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/01/2014

Algeria looked good against South Korea, but decidedly ordinary against European opponents Belgium and Russia, and Germany can put them to the sword. It may take time as the Algerians will try and soak up the pressure, but the offensive threat of Germany will eventually prove far too hot for the Africans, and once they find the breakthrough there will be no way back for Algeria. Germany should dominate possession in this game and find a way through Algeria, who will likely go into their shell a bit for this challenge. Germany Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.31
Away: 9.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 1.76
Away: 8.25

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.50 | 1.97
Away +1.50 | 1.97

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 1.83
Away:  +0.50 | 2.19

Pick: *Germany*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *2014 World Cup Best Football Odds*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 1, 2014)

*Argentina vs Switzerland*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/01/2014

Argentina come into the match as favorites after collecting wins in all their group matches. however their wins were not convincing and they struggled to break down a bold Iranian team and conceded two goals against the Nigerians. Moreover the Argentinians have depended completely on Lionel Messi to bail them out of trouble, he provided a most convincing response to heavy pressure for a memorable performance on the world cup stage. now he will surely be hoping that a few more of his teammates can do likewise. meanwhile Switzerland come into the game with nothing to lose, so they can play their natural game. the Swiss have not made a quarter final of a world cup since they hosted the tournament 60 years ago. ottmar hitsfeld will be glad that they ended their group stages on a high after they thrashed Honduras 3-0. Swiss will have to do without the services of Mario gavranovic, who has been declared unfit for the rest of the tournament due to an anterior cruciate ligament tear in his right knee. Argentina Win this Match.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.56
Away: 6.20

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.15
Away: 5.60

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -1.00 | 2.05
Away +1.00 | 1.90

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.14
Away:  +0.50 | 1.79

Pick: *Argentina*

*Belgium vs USA*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/02/2014

Belgium made it through to the knockout stage of the competition as winners of group H with maximum points. Marc wilmots side managed to beat Korea republic in their final fixture despite being dominated by the Asian side for the majority of the game. Steven defour will not play for the next match who's receive a one match ban for his two-footed challenge during the game against south Korea. the USA on the other hand are a motley collection of youth and experience. what they lack in flair, they make up with good tactical positioning and discipline on the pitch. jurgen klinsmann clearly has the tactical nous, has coached his side well. the USA should certainly be able to match Belgium in physicality and mental strength. Belgium Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.04
Away: 3.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.76
Away: 4.80

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.04
Away:  +0.50 | 1.91

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.25 | 2.16
Away:  +0.25 | 1.78

Pick: *Belgium*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 5, 2014)

*Argentina vs Belgium*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/05/2014

Belgium to win against Argentina will be tempting enough for punters to have a shot on the Red Devils to take down the Albiceleste. Given the way the two have played, there shouldn't be too much between them. Argentina perhaps have a little more in the middle of the park and in terms of experience. You get the feeling the Argies can step up on what they have shown so far, and they have the pedigree of the latter stages of a major competition that the talented Belgians don’t to fall back on. Argentina Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.13
Away: 3.55

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.87
Away: 4.70

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home -0.50 | 2.13
Away +0.50 | 1.82

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.56
Away:  0.00 | 2.56

Pick: *Argentina*

*Netherlands vs Costa Rica*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/06/2014

I can’t see anything other than a Netherlands win here. Costa Rica’s excellent run will come to an end. Netherlands simply have too much going forward. They have beaten everyone put against them and Spain, Chile and Mexico are all top teams. Costa Rica have yet to be tested by anyone and if Greece can cause panic in the Costa Rica box Netherlands will run riot. Costa Rica cannot repel them for 90 minutes and I don’t think Los Ticos can even score here. Netherlands Win

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 1.54
Away: 6.80

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 2.14
Away: 6.40

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home:  -1.00 | 2.00
Away:  +1.00 | 1.94

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  -0.50 | 2.14
Away:  +0.50 | 1.79

Pick: *Netherlands*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Best Football Odds Fifa World Cup 2014*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 6, 2014)

*Brazil vs Germany*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/09/2014

What makes Germany so scary is that its offense can come from anywhere, as Thomas Müller hasn't scored a goal in two matches and still has four goals in the tournament. Guys such as Mats Hummels, André Schürrle and Mesut Özil have been carrying the load. This is a solid team on both sides of the ball. The team is without its top player and captain. This was going to be a tough match regardless, now, there’s no reason why Germany shouldn't win. Other than the fact Brazil hasn't lost in forever on its home turf, Germany has to be the pick in this match up. 

Germany Win this Match!

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.73
Away: 2.74

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.60
Away: 3.50

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 1.67
Away -0.25 | 2.35

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.97
Away:  0.00 | 1.93

Pick: *Germany*

*Argentina vs Netherlands*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/10/2014

Argentina has shown in the knockout stages that it is more than capable of playing a passive and defensive game as well as an aggressive offensively style of play. And while it once seemed like Argentina couldn't win without Lionel Messi finding the net, the star hasn't scored a goal in two straight matches. Both have been playing lights out on both ends of the field. However, once you get into these stages of the World Cup, the best players begin to takeover, and nobody is capable of doing just that better than Messi. 

Argentina Win!!!

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.47
Away: 3.00

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.25
Away: 3.90

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home:  -0.25 | 2.07
Away:  +0.25 | 1.86

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.78
Away:  0.00 | 2.13

Pick: *Argentina*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## alessandro (Jul 11, 2014)

*Germany vs Argentina*

Match Schedule
Date: 07/14/2014

Even though Argentina has traditionally been criticized for its weak defense, it has shown effectiveness in its defense in this tournament. Javier Mascherano has played a major role both as a central defender and defensive midfielder. Romero's performance in the semis will boost the team-morale tremendously. Argentina conceded only 4 goals in 6 matches with 4 clean sheets. That is impressive by any standard. Argentina won against the Netherlands in the semi-finals. When neither of the teams could score even once after 120 minutes of play, the match was decided in penalty shoot-out. Sergio Romero, the Argentine goal-keeper whom nobody probably had high hopes for, turned out to be the hero of the match as he saved 2 out of 4 penalty shots taken by the Dutch.

Germany is probably the most complete team in this tournament. It has such an attacking capacity that it can devastate any team on a given day. Thomas Müller, Miroslav Klose and Bastian Schweinsteiger are just a few names in its never-ending list of talents. Its captain Philipp Lahm leads the team with a no-nonsense strategy.Manuel Neuer is arguably the best goal-keeper in the world right now. Joachim Löw's team is good as it gets. What Germany didto Brazil was "murder" by sporting standards. The five-time world champions were defeated 1-7 in the semi-finals of the 2014 FIFA World Cup. The hosts suffered the worst defeat in its world cup history, and Germany went to a world cup final for the eighth time.

Germany Win.

*1x2 Odds*
Home: 2.28
Away: 3.30

*1X2 Odds 1st Half*
Home: 3.00
Away: 4.10

*Asian Handicap Pick and Odds*
Home +0.25 | 2.00
Away -0.25 | 1.93

*Handicap 1st Half*
Home:  0.00 | 1.68
Away:  0.00 | 2.28

Pick: *Germany*

All my bet teams is only my personal opinion. and i based all my bets on their last matches, history, etc. you can post your own team here so i can also have other idea. For more recently Odds Check out *Sbobet.*


----------



## steveharris (Jul 15, 2014)

FIFA World Cup 2014 has ended, thanks for the tips alessandro!


----------

